# Scam poll



## bugman (Nov 4, 2014)

if you've been in this game long enough, chances are you've been scammed.. either with bunk gear or just no product at all.  i'm sure we share a mutual hatred for scammers but i have a question.      what pissed you off more (1) that you had your hard earned money taken or (2) that you now have no gear start or finish a cycle?


----------



## Joliver (Nov 4, 2014)

6 to 5 and pick em.  None of it is fun.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 4, 2014)

Been in this game a very, very long time. Never been scammed. Not even once.  I've been Lucky I suppose.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 4, 2014)

nope aint gonna scam me


----------



## bugman (Nov 4, 2014)

i gotta learn ya'lls secrets..  hell, ive been scammed 3 times now..  i'm always pissed off more at the fact that i dont have the gear..


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 4, 2014)

Haven't been scammed yet.


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 4, 2014)

It's friends not desperation that will keep you from getting scammed and that just takes time unless you are an ass and nobody wants to be friends with you...lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 4, 2014)

It's usually just a matter of time. Even the good ones who you trust the most go sour every so often.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 4, 2014)

I didn't get scammed out the gate, but I damn sure regretted buying it where I did.  The bro's here are good about keeping you out of the ditch.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 4, 2014)

It's never happened to me , never wen't source hunting either or bought from a website or did anything to put me at risk  . a lesson to newb's would be just to be cool things have a way of working out but rush it and being scammed is one of the many risks your gonna take


----------



## bugman (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah. I rushed big time when I was scammed the first time. BIG time


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 4, 2014)

Thankfully i found this site which informed me on how to not get scammed.  Not gonna lie was on the verge from ordering from a website that was praised to be "g2g" on another forum website, this loss was prevented due to some good souls over here on this forum.  I will probably stay away from websites all together.


----------



## regular (Nov 4, 2014)

I feel left out. No one wants to scam me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 4, 2014)

regular said:


> I feel left out. No one wants to scam me.


Gee I wonder why


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Nov 4, 2014)

If it's too good to be true -- most likely a scam!

I've only received bunk gear -- if you know your body, you can tell if it's been cut with something else.


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 4, 2014)

regular said:


> I feel left out. No one wants to scam me.



Awww....regs I have 20 kits of saizen I'll sell you dirt cheap.


----------



## regular (Nov 5, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Awww....regs I have 20 kits of saizen I'll sell you dirt cheap.



Was hoping you would offer me some kigs.


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 5, 2014)

regular said:


> Was hoping you would offer me some kigs.



I don't like to advertise those as legit kigs are hard to come by but since you mention it......


----------



## Manski (Nov 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's usually just a matter of time. Even the good ones who you trust the most go sour every so often.



I agree. You can have a good source for a while then all of a sudden the gear is bunk or weak. I don't know if sometimes they don't know they gave you bad stuff cause maybe their raws were bad from the start or hey knew it was bad but can't take the hit themselves and as you know how the old saying goes" shit rolles down hill".


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 6, 2014)

I am fortunate that I have not been scammed as of yet.


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 8, 2014)

Getting started is really tuff especially if your like me and want to jump in head first, it really takes a lot of will to not give in to the websites since its just one click away(or so you think).. Once people get to feel that you are just like them and want t o improve yourself just maybe doors will open!! But how do you go about getting to that door is the question, you know its improper to just ask or is it? Will they just come to you, I don't think they will so it seems to be a catch 22 I.M.O. Im sure there are a few of us in this boat, great people but just not known, I guess that's what can lead you to that one click website and scammed!! Just my 2Cent worth


----------



## atticus84 (Nov 16, 2014)

My first bottles were vegetable oil. I bought them from a guy I thought I could trust.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 18, 2014)

I was scammed but in a different way.  Guy at gym (whom I had purchased from before) took my $ and disappeared and stopped returning txt messages.  Bastard...


----------



## LegitMfer (Dec 1, 2014)

Never been scammed, nor have I been sold bunk gear. That being said I knew the chef.


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 2, 2014)

Never been scammed per say but def been in a sticky situation where a pharm I helped disappeared like they were abducted by aliens. Sux either way I'm sure.


----------



## shenky (Dec 6, 2014)

Scammed first two times. Both times were in a way my fault because I was too eager to find a source and give them my money, a habit I unfortunately see in a lot of our new members (who will inevitably get/were scammed)


----------



## Yaya (Dec 6, 2014)

It's hard for me to admit I got scammed once.. I like saying I got "zeeked"


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 6, 2014)

Damn it fukkkk me I came here thinkin it was a thread to claim my few "extra" kits. Finally was hopin for a sweet holiday 3 pack. Guess I'm still "Zeeked" also...
!SHRUGS!


----------

